# ATTENTION NAC's &SOB's



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

CALL OUT.......NAC's & SOB's.........July14th.......details to follow later. Post name on list.
:mn:mn:mn:mn:mn

Old Sailor


----------



## Bear (Sep 22, 2007)

you stirrin' the pot again Dave? :chk


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Old Sailor
BigVito :gn:gn


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

Old Sailor
BigVito :gn:gn
SAILCHASER:gn :gn

I love a Stirrin' Pot:chk:chk


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

Old Sailor
BigVito 
SAILCHASER 
shaggy


maybe the pot has soup.....i like soup


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

looks like they took our guns :r

----------------
Now playing: Patty Loveless - The Party Ain't Over Yet
via FoxyTunes


----------



## SilverFox (Feb 19, 2008)

Old Sailor :gn
BigVito :gn
SAILCHASER :gn
shaggy:gn
SilverFox:gn


No worries Vito............found em


We get soup????


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

SilverFox said:


> Old Sailor :gn
> BigVito :gn
> SAILCHASER :gn
> shaggy:gn
> ...


:r thank you, for a second I thought we were in England

----------------
Now playing: Snoop Dogg - Somethin Bout Yo Bidness
via FoxyTunes


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

1. Old Sailor 
2. BigVito 
3. SAILCHASER 
4. shaggy 
5. SilverFox 
6. DragonMan 

:mn


----------



## Biglizard1 (Apr 28, 2008)

Heavy hitters in the house right there boyyyy


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

1. Old Sailor 
2. BigVito 
3. SAILCHASER 
4. shaggy 
5. SilverFox 
6. DragonMan 
7. ahc4353

:mn


----------



## shvictor (May 14, 2008)

Biglizard1 said:


> Heavy hitters in the house right there boyyyy


Somebody's gonna get it. I pick you :tu


----------



## Av8tor152d (May 11, 2008)




----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

1. Old Sailor 
2. BigVito 
3. SAILCHASER 
4. shaggy 
5. SilverFox 
6. DragonMan 
7. ahc4353
8. icehog3

:mn


----------



## Biglizard1 (Apr 28, 2008)

shvictor said:


> Somebody's gonna get it. I pick you :tu


I plan on staying well under the radar of anyone in or around these types:ss:bn


----------



## SmokeyNL (Apr 9, 2008)

Looks like a nice list you guys have there, shame my package would probably take too long to get there, have fun with this one guys :tu


----------



## Headcrash (Sep 7, 2006)

1. Old Sailor
2. BigVito
3. SAILCHASER
4. shaggy
5. SilverFox
6. DragonMan
7. ahc4353
8. icehog3
9. Headcrash


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

How the hell is Al part of the NORTHERN Aggression Crew? Does he know it's not North Jersey this refers to?


And while we're on the topic, how does gnukfu in Feeding Hills, MA get to claim BABOTL heritage?


It's OK fellas, I'm just jealous ... go get 'em


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

The real question here is why did you not add your name to the list?



massphatness said:


> How the hell is Al part of the NORTHERN Aggression Crew? Does he know it's not North Jersey this refers to?
> 
> And while we're on the topic, how does gnukfu in Feeding Hills, MA get to claim BABOTL heritage?
> 
> It's OK fellas, I'm just jealous ... go get 'em


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

ahc4353 said:


> The real question here is why did you not add your name to the list?


 :r:r:tu


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Oh Crap!


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Blueface said:


> Oh Crap!


 :r your safe Carlos:chk


----------



## fissure30 (Apr 28, 2008)

massphatness said:


> How the hell is Al part of the NORTHERN Aggression Crew? Does he know it's not North Jersey this refers to?
> 
> And while we're on the topic, how does gnukfu in Feeding Hills, MA get to claim BABOTL heritage?
> 
> It's OK fellas, I'm just jealous ... go get 'em


Are you sure its not the Northern Arthritic Club and the Slow Old Boys?:r:r:r:chk:chk


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

Old Sailor said:


> :r your safe Carlos:chk


from the old guy....not so sure about the youngins around here...they get kinda ancy some times :r


----------



## rck70 (Mar 29, 2008)

I'm confused...can i play?


----------



## ChasDen (Dec 12, 2007)

Old Sailor said:


> CALL OUT.......NAC's & SOB's.........July14th.......details to follow later. Post name on list.
> :mn:mn:mn:mn:mn
> 
> Old Sailor


Whats a NAC's & SOB's ?

Ive been called a SOB before but not sure thats what your talking about :r

Chas


----------



## shvictor (May 14, 2008)

ChasDen said:


> Whats a NAC's & SOB's ?
> 
> Ive been called a SOB before but not sure thats what your talking about :r
> 
> Chas


I think NAC and SOB is code for " Old Guys". Seems like its time for the geriatric bomb.


----------



## Sailkat (Mar 20, 2008)

rck70 said:


> I'm confused...can i play?


Not sure I would call Florida North


----------



## rck70 (Mar 29, 2008)

Sailkat said:


> Not sure I would call Florida North


Tell that to Cuba.....:r


----------



## dccraft (Apr 7, 2008)

Looks like an all star game lineup. I don't even know what a NAC & SOB is/are.


----------



## Conch Republican (Nov 21, 2007)

You don't hafta know - just respect!

I am in! Just don't make me bomb myself like Vito did! :ss:ss:bn


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

Conch Republican said:


> You don't hafta know - just respect!
> 
> I am in! Just don't make me bomb myself like Vito did! :ss:ss:bn


Although that would make me:r:r


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Conch Republican said:


> You don't hafta know - just respect!
> 
> I am in! Just don't make me bomb myself like Vito did! :ss:ss:bn


hardy har :r


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

Conch Republican said:


> You don't hafta know - just respect!
> 
> I am in! Just don't make me bomb myself like Vito did! :ss:ss:bn


didnt we already do that???:r:r


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

rck70 said:


> Tell that to Cuba.....:r


:r good one


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

1. Old Sailor
2. BigVito
3. SAILCHASER
4. shaggy
5. SilverFox
6. DragonMan
7. ahc4353
8. icehog3
9. Headcrash
10.DetroitPHA357 (maybe the Mich/Det crew)


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

shvictor said:


> I think NAC and SOB is code for " Old Guys". Seems like its time for the geriatric bomb.


Well hell I'm an old guy and you youngsters never forget that geriatric's and geritol will always defeat youth and cunning. Just ask Ted Mack. :ss

1. Old Sailor
2. BigVito
3. SAILCHASER
4. shaggy
5. SilverFox
6. DragonMan
7. ahc4353
8. icehog3
9. Headcrash
10. DetroitPHA357 (maybe the Mich/Det crew)
11. macms


----------



## shvictor (May 14, 2008)

macms said:


> Well hell I'm an old guy and you youngsters never forget that geriatric's and geritol will always defeat youth and cunning. Just ask Ted Mack. :ss
> 
> 1. Old Sailor
> 2. BigVito
> ...


I think we have the numbers though..:ss


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

shvictor said:


> I think we have the numbers though..:ss


:r:r:r:r:r:r:r:r think again


----------



## shvictor (May 14, 2008)

BigVito said:


> :r:r:r:r:r:r:r:r think again


I don't like the way you put that


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

shvictor said:


> I don't like the way you put that


 Why guilty paranoid? or tired, I'm 2 of 3 :r


----------



## shvictor (May 14, 2008)

BigVito said:


> Why guilty paranoid? or tired, I'm 2 of 3 :r


I'm all 3 :r


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

shvictor said:


> I'm all 3 :r


:r:r


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

shvictor said:


> I think we have the numbers though..:ss


It's not about numbers....it's QUANTITY!!:r:r:mn


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

old Sailor said:


> it's Not About Numbers....it's Quantity!!:r:r:mn


Quantity Plus Good Looks How Can We Go Wrong:d


----------



## shvictor (May 14, 2008)

sailchaser said:


> Quantity Plus Good Looks How Can We Go Wrong:d


:r:r


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

PM's have been sent :mn:mn:mn:mn:mnto make the carnage greater only 1 target now. BYE-BYE


----------



## shvictor (May 14, 2008)

Old Sailor said:


> PM's have been sent :mn:mn:mn:mn:mnto make the carnage greater only 1 target now. BYE-BYE


Go get em Sailor.....Somebody's gonna get killed


----------



## rottenzombie (Jun 11, 2007)

This looks like it's gonna hurt.


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

*BUMP!!! DEADLINE GETTING CLOSER ALL.....JULY 14TH...LET IT RAIN*

:mn:mn:mn:mn:mn


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

:r more rain

----------------
Now playing: Brad Paisley - Flowers
via FoxyTunes


----------



## rck70 (Mar 29, 2008)

BigVito said:


> :r more rain
> 
> ----------------
> Now playing: Brad Paisley - Flowers
> via FoxyTunes


:r:r:r

Love the Avatar!!!!


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

rck70 said:


> :r:r:r
> 
> Love the Avatar!!!!


:r thank you 

----------------
Now playing: Confederate Railroad - Queen Of Memphis - (dance mix)
via FoxyTunes


----------



## shvictor (May 14, 2008)

Old Sailor said:


> *BUMP!!! DEADLINE GETTING CLOSER ALL.....JULY 14TH...LET IT RAIN*
> 
> :mn:mn:mn:mn:mn


Are you bombing Pacman Jones? That boy can make it rain..:r


----------



## Pipe&Cigar (May 8, 2008)

That is one ugly line up... and by ugly I mean Scary!:r


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

Old Sailor said:


> *BUMP!!! DEADLINE GETTING CLOSER ALL.....JULY 14TH...LET IT RAIN*
> 
> :mn:mn:mn:mn:mn


Let the packing begin and the tape fly:chk:chk:chk


----------



## shvictor (May 14, 2008)

Uh oh....I think I'm dead :hn


----------



## SilverFox (Feb 19, 2008)

Did someone call for a rainmaker???


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

I have executed launch code: KICK NOOBS A$$

Device Tracking #0103 8555 7493 9400 ????


To the Ruling FOG of FOG's thank you for the special invite on this NAC mission.


Honored to be thought of and serve!


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

launched :tu


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

Morning launch here to much wind today


----------



## SilverFox (Feb 19, 2008)

Fire In The Hole


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

[No message]


----------



## shvictor (May 14, 2008)

2 have hit guys. I hope you guys are proud of yourselves.:hn


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

shvictor said:


> 2 have hit guys. I hope you guys are proud of yourselves.:hn


I'll be happy when someone lands one right on your keyboard so you can't send anymore posts. :tu

What?

It's Monday.

Oh, it's Wednesday?

My bad.


----------



## shvictor (May 14, 2008)

ahc4353 said:


> I'll be happy when someone lands one right on your keyboard so you can't send anymore posts. :tu
> 
> What?
> 
> ...


You would miss me Al.:tu


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

It's just begun :r:r:r


----------



## shvictor (May 14, 2008)

Old Sailor said:


> It's just begun :r:r:r


Oh yeah it hillarious..I want you to know when I tell my wife I need a new Vino because mines filled up, I'm a dead man. :hn. I hope you enjoy having that on your conscience. :ss


----------



## kgoings (Apr 22, 2008)

shvictor said:


> Oh yeah it hillarious..I want you to know when I tell my wife I need a new Vino because mines filled up, I'm a dead man. :hn. I hope you enjoy having that on your conscience. :ss


:r Yea know right where you are coming from, been there....still there :r My wife just doesnt understand why "I need so many" wait till those speacial overseas packages hit the doorstep...hopefully I am home before she is!

BTW skies are clear here :tu:tu your taking all the damage! :r


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

When she asks why you got sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo many make sure ya tell her the truth now.........You where trash talking your elders here:r:r


and this is only a small group too


----------



## shvictor (May 14, 2008)

Old Sailor said:


> When she asks why you got sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo many make sure ya tell her the truth now.........You where trash talking your elders here:r:r
> 
> and this is only a small group too


I'm gonna tell her that there is some mean old guys on the computer who would like to see me killed, and I have no idea why. :r. Yep thats my story.


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

shvictor said:


> Oh yeah it hillarious..I want you to know when I tell my wife I need a new Vino because mines filled up, I'm a dead man. :hn. I hope you enjoy having that on your conscience. :ss


----------



## shvictor (May 14, 2008)

ahc4353 said:


>


:r:r:r


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

ahc4353 said:


>


:bn :r :r  :r :r

Now that's funny!


----------



## shvictor (May 14, 2008)

Now theres three. Thanks Al:bn


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

shvictor said:


> Now theres three. Thanks Al:bn


pics


----------



## shvictor (May 14, 2008)

BigVito said:


> pics


I posted a new thread:tu


----------



## shvictor (May 14, 2008)

3 more landed today.:hn Will post threads later.


----------



## shvictor (May 14, 2008)

Good news!!!!! No bombs landed today


----------



## shvictor (May 14, 2008)

You bastages. Shaggy hit me today. I thought this was over.:gn


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

shvictor said:


> You bastages. Shaggy hit me today. I thought this was over.:gn


:r he borrowed Old Sailor's ship


----------



## shvictor (May 14, 2008)

BigVito said:


> :r he borrowed Old Sailor's ship


Oh God I forgot about Old Sailor. Heck I could still get bombed six months from now :r:r:r


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

HMMMMMMMM I like that idea!!:r:r


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

shvictor said:


> Oh God I forgot about Old Sailor. Heck I could still get bombed six months from now :r:r:r


at the earliest :r


----------



## shvictor (May 14, 2008)

I respect the elder statesmen of this fine forum. No more smack talk from me...at least for today:ss


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

shvictor said:


> I respect the elder statesmen of this fine forum. No more smack talk from me...at least for today:ss


:r:mn


----------



## shvictor (May 14, 2008)

BigVito said:


> :r he borrowed Old Sailor's ship


I hear people are still waiting on Old Sailors end from the Newbie Trade,when Old Sailor was the newbie...OK I couldn't help myself


----------

